# Willow Vase - Finished at Last



## brianhabby (5 Jun 2012)

I decided to have a go with some of the willow that I cut last week. Started with this:







After a bit of trimming with a bow saw to try and get somewhere reasonably flat to mount the face plate:






After a couple of hours today I had this:











I though I was going to make a bowl but I discovered there was a vase in there  I think it looks quite promising especially with the spalting.

I can see why people use a chain saw after struggling with that rusty old bow saw  

I've left it with fairly thick sides and put it in a bag with the shavings to dry out for a few weeks. Then I'll have a go at finishing it. Not sure how long to leave it, any suggestions?

I got it as balanced as I could but when I switched the lathe on I thought it was going for a walk. It was vibrating quite a bit. It soon calmed down once I had been working on it for a short while but a bit scary to start with. I realise I should start something like this on a very slow speed but my Draper has a minimum speed of 500 rpm.  

regards 

Brian


----------



## Alli (5 Jun 2012)

looks like its going to be a really nice, I would love to see the finished piece.

Cheers
David


----------



## Jonzjob (5 Jun 2012)

Me too! Brian, you are either very brave or ????

Good luck with it :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2012)

I suspect you have a cracking piece there Gromit, fingers crossed you don't, but with that thickness of walls I have definite visions of something with a split personality emerging from its cocoon.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jun 2012)

CHJ":2exs2pl7 said:


> I suspect you have a cracking piece there Gromit, fingers crossed you don't, but with that thickness of walls I have definite visions of something with a split personality emerging from its cocoon.



Glad you saw it as well Chas LOL. Also willow is notoriously bad for splitting being so wet to start with. I don't use it at all now even though I have access to as much as I want and I am not one to turn down free wood as you know LOL. 

Pete


----------



## gus3049 (6 Jun 2012)

Willow looks a bit like Fig. Splits aplenty it seems. However, if it turns out well, you'll be as pleased as I am with the result. Shame is that i've just been given another piece of fig but its been left outside and is split already. Bit of a risk to turn as it might explode.

Mine has moved even more since this pic was taken. Having trouble accepting the offers as I like it so much. This is supposed to be for the money too!!

Look forward to seeing the results of yours.


----------



## brianhabby (6 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the comments,

I guess I'll just leave it and see what becomes of it. It hasn't cost me anything other than a bit of time and it's an interesting exercise whatever the result. I'll definitely keep you good folks updated whatever happens.

Pete (Bodrighy) said in my thread about green wood that willow can take up to 10 years to dry! Hope I don't have to wait that long  

regards

Brian


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Jun 2012)

Brian,
Good luck with it - Please do post up the results when you're done.
I've got a load of Black Poplar, which I am lead to believe behaves a bit like willow, so will have to see what happens to it.
Greg


----------



## brianhabby (18 Aug 2012)

Well, it's been a couple of months since the last post so time for an update.

I read somewhere, probably on here, that the way to check if the piece has stopped loosing water is to weight it regularly, so that is what I did. When I started back in June it weighed 935 grams and has been loosing weight regularly until last Saturday (11 Aug 12) when it weighed in at just 625 grams. I weighed it again this morning and it was still at 625 grams so I figured it might be time to finish it.

I was quite surprised that it lost a third of its weight  

These pics show where I am up to now:





















Wall thickness is about a quarter of an inch - I am trying to decide if I should try to make it any thinner :? 

The other issue I have is getting deep inside it. All my chisels are straight making it difficult to get to the bottom sides of the vase without it snagging - any suggestions?

Also - how should I finish it? 

regards 

Brian


----------



## KimG (18 Aug 2012)

Well I really like that, I can't offer any advice though, I think I would be asking the same questions. I have not turned any White Willow (Salix Alba) I am assuming that is what this is, I have turned common Goat willow in the past, it looked pretty off the lathe, a sort of shell pink, but turned very brown quite quickly, and it was quite stringy and furry, difficult to finish. 
This looks quite white and clean, be interesting to know how it turns out a month or two after completion.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (19 Aug 2012)

That is really lovely. I think I'd be too much of a coward to try hollowing any more & would switch to taking very light passes at the outside instead.

Good luck in any case.


----------



## woodyturner (19 Aug 2012)

If you have a large long scrapper you could grind the left side so that it will cut on the end and the side I always finish my vases with a good quality Teak oil then if it needs to be used for fresh flowers all you need to do is put a container for water inside of it and if any spills over it wont effect the finish but it may darken the wood slightly


----------



## brianhabby (6 Sep 2012)

I have finally finished this vase and here's the proof:














I did as woodyturner suggested and ground the side of a long scraper to get as deep inside as possible. I still had a bit of an issue with it catching on the bottom because I can't get my toolrest close enough - I'm eyeing up those curved rests from Sorby  

Finish is with a coat of sanding sealer followed by several coats of melamine lacquer - it's quite a pleasing finish.

Overall, I am really pleased with how this turned out given that it was basically just a lump of firewood.

regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (6 Sep 2012)

Just remembered - the wall thickness is still about a quarter inch but I narrowed the very edge to give the illusion of being quite thin and I think it works - safer anyway 

regards

Brian


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Sep 2012)

looking at the first picture and the last one, that is totally incredible


----------



## woodyturner (6 Sep 2012)

Well done that is one nice looking rustic vase I love it


----------



## boysie39 (7 Sep 2012)

Well worth waiting for . You have a lovely vase there.


----------



## KimG (7 Sep 2012)

That's a tricky piece of turning you managed there, nice going!


----------



## brianhabby (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all your kind comments, it looks really nice sitting on the mantlepiece, 

regards 

Brian


----------



## gregmcateer (14 Sep 2012)

Brian,
That looks very nice - and neat trick with thinning the top more than the rest of it.
Out of interest, what are the dimensions of the whole thing?

And all you need to do is make one bigger and one smaller - and you've got your three identical weed vases for the challenge !! :roll: 

Cheers
Greg


----------



## brianhabby (15 Sep 2012)

Not sure I'm ready for the challenges yet Greg  I am still very much learning. 

The overall height of the vase is about 6 inches. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## boysie39 (15 Sep 2012)

After turning a piece like that I can't see whats to stop you entering the challenge ,

If you have the time give it a go.


----------



## woodturnerEric (19 Sep 2012)

great job Brian,it is quite an experiance when putting big stuff on lighter lathes with pressed steel stands isn`t it,and the 500 lower rev limit does make it dance quite a bit until you make it round,nice to see the finnished article,well done,regards,

Eric.


----------



## brianhabby (19 Sep 2012)

It's not on a pressed steel stand it's on a solid wooden bench but it still vibrated like mad  

Thanks for your comments, it's nice to know others like it

Boysie

I'm flattered that you think I could enter a challenge but I still don't feel ready. Maybe sometime in the future.

regards

Brian


----------



## bodge (1 Nov 2012)

I have renewed hope for willow now! Lovely job Brian.
My neighbour finished having a willow tree felled yesterday and has given me pick of whatever I want before the rest goes for a bonfire. Everything I have read so far about turning willow suggests it is far from ideal, but this gives me hope.
I guess if nothing else it will give me some turning practice!
Thanks for sharing Brian.


----------



## blademansw (1 Nov 2012)

I keep seeing pictures of projects on here that blow me away, and I think yours is right up there with the WOW factor!


----------



## EnErY (1 Nov 2012)

That looks Nice In fact Unusual and very Nice =D> =D> =D> =D> In Fact Its Blown Me Apart Well Done 

regards
Bill


----------



## Brianp (7 Aug 2013)

Kudos, that's fantastic.


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Aug 2013)

Very smart


----------



## finneyb (7 Aug 2013)

I'm with Graham, above.
I wouldn't have even considered the piece of wood to be worthy of burning

Well Done

Brian


----------



## EnErY (8 Aug 2013)

That's A mighty fine lump of willow And its looking really good at the finish well done from a unusual piece of timber
Regards
Bill


----------

